# test e, tren e, mast e cycle advice



## Jayluna (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm starting a new cycle in 2 weeks consisting of tren e, mast e, test e for 15 weeks

it will be my first time running tren but My cycle will look like this

Wk 1-15 test 250 x2
wk 1-12 tren 200 x2
wk 1-12 mast 200 x2

age 24
wt. 195 ish
ht. 511
bf. 14-16% 

Caber .5 e3d 
adex .5 eod

clomid for pct

I read around different forums and some said to run tren higher then test, what do u Guys think?

Also, since I'm running all long esters, what would be the best kick start oral? I was thinking anavar but people usually run it towards the end correct?


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

you have some growing to do bro. Thats a pretty deep cycle for being 195, 14% and 5 11...

I would run some thing like 750 test 500 npp and eat clean. cheaper and you will get great gains. NPP seems really underrated to tren right now, but after running it at 600mg a week its my fav compound so far.


----------



## Stfuandlift (Aug 6, 2013)

Jayluna said:


> I'm starting a new cycle in 2 weeks consisting of tren e, mast e, test e for 15 weeks
> 
> it will be my first time running tren but My cycle will look like this
> 
> ...



Everyone has their opinion on the test/tren ratio. I don't get sides other than being hotter than usual which make me sweat during the day. I sleep fine and don't sweat when I sleep. I don't see much of a difference either way but I still run my tren 2x higher than my test. I feel I get leaner gains is the main reason why. And I want to be like all the cool kids lol. But those are a good starting dose if you've never ran it. Just buy enough where you can bump it up if you feel the want or need. As a kicker I usually use superdrol or something that gives you leaner solid gains. Tbol is another great add. This last run I went with winny for the first 6 then switched to var for the last 8. I gotta say this has been my best run as far as quality lean hard gains go. Nothing over dramatic size wise which makes things easier to keep around. But very lean, solid as a rock, vascular as fuck, crazy strength, and a good amount of size. Some guys will say to start out with ace but I started out with e and ran it 3 or 4 times before trying ace. Hawthorne berry is a good add to your support supps with tren.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 6, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you have some growing to do bro. Thats a pretty deep cycle for being 195, 14% and 5 11...
> 
> I would run some thing like 750 test 500 npp and eat clean. cheaper and you will get great gains. NPP seems really underrated to tren right now, but after running it at 600mg a week its my fav compound so far.



Agreed, NPP is hands downs my favorite 19nor. So many great benefits associated with it I cant even list them out.

For the first time running Tren, you do not want to use the Enanthate ester if you cant handle the sides, its going to take near 2 weeks for you to start feeling better, rather than days with ace

I would run your cycle like so, and you will love the results. I like having a nice androgen in all my cycles, so like Steel id recommend NPP, but with the added masteron. ( masteron is personal preference for me, I always feel great when I cycle anything along side masteron )


1-14 Test E 750mg/wk 1ml - Monday - Wed - Friday
1-14 NPP 450mg/wk 1.5ml - Monday - Wed - Friday
1-14 Masteron 600mg/wk 1ml - Monday -Wed - Friday
1-14 Adex .5mg EOD
1-14 Caber .5mg Twice Weekly

PCT starts week 16


----------



## Jayluna (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet guys thanks for all the replies will keep everything in mind thank uou


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah, the only time im running tren for now on is during my prep when i go keto. I tried tren recently with tren hex and was not getting good gains from it. Most likely because i have been running it to much really. My joints no longer pop either with NPP and honestly i cant believe my growth right now. I am the same weight as i was in my last bulk but 4% lower bf.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 11, 2013)

Lower the test and raise the tren and you'll be happy with your results.


----------



## stankyleg (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^ this


----------

